

IPhone Apps on The Big Bang Theory - rythie
http://ironwolf.dangerousgames.com/blog/archives/1033

======
rythie
What I think is interesting is, they go through the normal thoughts of
becoming rich from the app. store, even though their idea is very niche and
overly complicated [solving differential equations by taking pictures of
them].

Penny's simple idea would have mass appeal and probably do quite well [taking
pictures of shoes and telling you where they can be bought]

